# Post IVF DPT symptoms here!



## Hopethisyear

I thought it would be interesting to see everyone's IVF transfers here. Post your symptoms if you want and update as we go. 

Transfer: 5-day FET
How many: 1
Additions: ICSI, PGD
BFP or BFN: BFN
What DPT did you get your BFP: 
First Beta: 

Symptoms
1dpt - sore throat, stuffy nose, tired, light cramping, headache
2dpt - headache, light cramping
3dpt - cramping like AF is going to show, shooting pain in boobs
4dpt- cramping
5dpt - no symptoms at all - BFN
6dpt - cramping - BFN 
7dpt - cramping -BFN
8dpt - cramping - negative beta, stop meds


----------



## tinadecember

oohh how exciting! I love the idea of this thread, although I won't be able to add mine for another few weeks!

I'll deffo keep a check on it though xx


----------



## Wannabemom15

This is great, I love this!! 

Transfer: day 6 frozen blast
How many: 1
Additions: ICSI
BFP or BFN: BFP
DPT got a BFP: 5dp6dt
First beta: 222

Symptoms
1-5dpt cramping and pressure 
5-9 tired, boobs hurt


----------



## ttcbaby117

I will be adding mine as soon as I get my BFP! Hopefully, this will be next week!!!!


----------



## bettybee1

Hope how you doing you tested cx


----------



## Wish2BMom

love this!! stalking until I do my transfer in Oct


----------



## Hopethisyear

bettybee1 said:


> Hope how you doing you tested cx

Yep, Bfn, stopped meds 9dp5dt


----------



## Honeyblossom

I had a day 3 ( just) " this won't work but better in than out' transfer. Fresh I emby
Tested every day to see the trigger fade 
Day 5 after transfer ( odd ) I was working nights I had THE worst cramping pain like a really bad period, so bad I presumed AF and took cocodamol. Gone 24 hours later
I think trigger shot faded about then 
Faint bfp really early I think it was day 7/8 !!!
I was given impossible odds so was utterly stunned


----------



## ttcbaby117

Transfer: 5-day FResh
How many: 2
Additions: IVF
BFP or BFN: BFN
What DPT did you get your BFP: 
First Beta: 

Symptoms
1dpt - tired, light cramping
2dpt - light cramping - OHSS symptoms finally gone from ER
3dpt - felt good for the first time since ER
4dpt- sore boobs maybe from crinone
5dpt - same as 4dpt
6dpt - same as 4dpt
7dpt - OHSS symptoms start re appearing. Ovaries swollen and hurting
8dpt - still having OHSS but not as bad
9dpt- ohss symptoms pretty much gone BFP on frer and EPT (very light)
10dpt - all symptoms gone another BFP on EPT (still very light)
11dpt - BETA below 5 early chemical &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congrats Honey!!!

Sorry TTC


----------



## Wish2BMom

i'm bumping this puppy up in case anyone wants to add new symptoms!


----------



## star25

Transfer - 5 day frozen

Half my eggs were fertilized normal ivf other half icsi as a test 
9 fertilized with icsi and 11 with normal ivf 

Bfp 5dp5dt

Beta 9dp5dt 87

Symptoms - 4dpt 1 small wave of nausea 
5dpt slight period type cramps started but not a lot and that was it until nausea started at 6 week's


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, star!! and congrats!!


----------



## star25

Thank you :) x


----------



## Wish2BMom

adding my own b/c again - I think this is a great thread!

fresh transfer, 1 embie, day 2 transfer

about 3dpt-8dpt - bouts of dizziness, ate everything in sight
about 6dpt-9dpt - slight little niggle/twinge where they inserted the embie, slightly sore boob (just one)
9dpt-today (11dpt) - occassional VERY slightly sore boob and really nothing else. Feeling rather normal.

beta is on Monday, but I'm going to test tomorrow at home. FX'ed!


----------



## ttcbaby117

I don't have it broken down but....


About 3dp5dt I had one bout of Nausea, it actually woke me from a nap. It was bad, but I didn't throw up. This was a new thing for me.

About 3dp5dt my boobs got really tender....this is something that has happened in both my BFN and BFP cycle.

About 7dp5dt, my mouth was like sand paper or dry. I was constantly thirsty no matter how much I drank. I am 6weeks and I still feel like this. This symptom has never gone away, it leaves a constant bad taste in my mouth.

Around Beta, 10dp5dt I had fatigue....I was also very emotion but maybe it was because I got a great beta and was over the moon.

I hope this helps ladies! I am cheering all of you on!


----------



## Wish2BMom

update to me - home test was a BFN this morning. Beta is still scheduled for Monday but i'm pretty sure it'll be the same. So for me - no symptoms = no pregnancy.


----------



## cupcakelover

Here's my experience so far. I hope this helps!

Transfer: 5-day FET
How many: 2 fully hatched embryos
Additions: ICSI
BFP or BFN: BFP
What DPT did you get your BFP: Got it on 8dp5dt at home with FRER, then confirmed at 9dp5dt with blood work
First Beta: 524 at 9dp5dt, 1740 at 11dp5dt

Symptoms
1dpt - nothing
2dpt - nothing
3dpt - nothing
4dpt - nothing
5dpt - nothing
6dpt - nothing
7dpt - nothing (see a pattern here?)
8dpt - backache, sore boobs (not too bad, though), shortness of breath
9dpt - First beta - backache, sore boobs, shortness of breath


----------



## Wish2BMom

congrats, cupcake!!!

just a note - mine was a BFN

on to the next


----------



## Pothole

Here goes, because honestly, I don't know what to think:
Transfer 12.20.15 day 5
Transfered 2
Extra measures: ICSI and Assisted Hatching
1 dpt: minor soreness from procedure
2 dpt: sore throat and stuffiness 
3 dpt: cough, backache, minor cramping. 
4dpt: have pretty much lost my voice and figure coming off of antibiotics after a month has allowed everything to attack me. Lower hips hurt. Getting a zit.
5dpt: feel pretty great. Zit clearing. Pain in hips very oviously from injections. Slightly upset stomach, but I can usually attribute that to too much rich food and no gallbladder. 
6dpt: so sleepy. Could have stayed in bed all day with no problem.
7dpt: slight nausea this morning. Weepy. Boobs feel tight. 
8 dpt: stabby pain, almost like vaginal cramping. Is that a thing?
9 dpt: Very congested. More vaginal cramping. Super thirsty.

12.24: Normally, I'd say zit + lower back/hip pain = period. But Dr. Google says that the progesterone shots in my arse every day could be the cause of the zit, and the fact that they are im and are leaving welts all over my hips could be the reason for the pain. 
12.27: I am now 3 days late for my period. I am not really putting much stock in this, as I was pumped full of drugs, but it has had the effect of making me completely paranoid every time I go to the bathroom. 
I don't know how I'm going to make it to the 31st for betas.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Transfer 04.01.16 -- 5dt.
FET two hatching blasts.

1dpt -- mild cramping PM
2dpt -- mild cramping and backache
3dpt -- hungry! Mild cramping through the day with very strong cramping at night
4dpt -- medium cramping and some twingy pelvic pains. Tired. BFN
5dpt -- pelvic discomfort. BFN
6dpt -- pelvic discomfort. BFP
7dpt -- general nausea & backache


----------

